# interior bike rack



## Ghost Rider Jay (Aug 13, 2007)

does anyone have the interior bike rack??? i saw it in the q7 brochure but i'm wondering how well it works???


----------



## Ghost Rider Jay (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: interior bike rack (Ghost Rider Jay)*

come on....i know someone in here has to go mountain biking or cycling and likes the fact they can keep the bike in the back


----------

